# "Dirty" & "Clean" ammo



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Posed a similar question in the reloading area. What do you guys find is the "dirtiest" and "cleanest" ammo for pistols? (in terms of fouling the action and bore). Thanks for any info.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

For range ammo - WWB is VERY dirty. I find CCI Blazer much cleaner.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks. I thought I'd heard that before. What's the cleanest "quality" ammo you are aware of?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The Rooskie stuff like Bear ammunition is kind of dirty. I really don't find Winchester target loads to be _that_ dirty.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The cleanest Ive found has to be the Federal stuff,Thats all I use in the AR but its a little spendier in the pistol calibers.


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

I shoot Blazer Brass for the most part. I clean my weapons after every range trip so clean/dirty isn't an issue for me.


----------

